# Grain filling and lacquer



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, 
As an interim solution I am trying to find spray cans of lacquer until I'm in a position to kit out a workshop with proper spray gear. The last time I looked on Lee Valley's web site the spray cans were no longer available. I'm reluctant to use cans from Home Depot. Has anyone got any suggestions? 

Also, can anyone suggest a good grain filler suitable for swamp ash? I am looking to do a transluscent finish with a colored stain, so whatever filler I use must be able to take stain. 

There's lots of talented builders here and I've seen some great guitars, so I'm sure help is out there!

Thanks


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Try these guys, they have a store in Calgary 

http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?&id=1003374


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

The Watco brand nitro from Home Depot & Rona is fine, same as Deft in my experience. I don't know about grain filler though.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've been using mohawk, and tested it against Deft and Watco and found Mohawk to be the best for my application. Can be found in MANY colors as well.

As for wood grain filler, i use the one sold at http://www.woodessence.com/ and it works perfectly..


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Try these guys, they have a store in Calgary
> 
> http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php?&id=1003374


Thanks - looks like they have plenty of lacquer choice. Whereabouts are they in Calgary? Their website gives no clues!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i have used watco lacquer a lot lately with good results & i use benjamin moore grain filler i do believe benjamin moore makes dye for coloring it but they never had that in stock


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

chopthebass said:


> Thanks - looks like they have plenty of lacquer choice. Whereabouts are they in Calgary? Their website gives no clues!


You got to look closely..

Calgary 
RICHELIEU (Distribution Center)
Address: Phone Toll Free Fax
5211, 52nd Street SE
Calgary, AB, T2C 4T2 (403) 203-2099 1 800 361-6000 (403) 720-0766
1 800 890-4139
Map Photo


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Mohawk "stringed instrument lacquer" is top notch. 

I use the grain filler from Wood Essence which can be tinted. On stubborn swamp ash I usually follow the filler with epoxy for a glass smooth finish.

Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> Mohawk "stringed instrument lacquer" is top notch.
> 
> I use the grain filler from Wood Essence which can be tinted. On stubborn swamp ash I usually follow the filler with epoxy for a glass smooth finish.
> 
> Mike


Can that Wood Essence stuff be thinned? 

I scanned a page out of an old finishing book I have. Benzine is lacquer thinner. I am not sure what the excelsior wool is but it's very common to use burlap.


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Can that Wood Essence stuff be thinned?
> 
> I scanned a page out of an old finishing book I have. Benzine is lacquer thinner. I am not sure what the excelsior wool is but it's very common to use burlap.


Its water based so I *think* you could thin it, but I don't. My grain filling schedule usually goes something like this:
1) 1 coat of sealer thinned to 50%
2) 1 coat of sealer full strength
3) as many rounds of filler as it takes! On swamp ash, I'll do 2 rounds and then....


4) epoxy! I sometimes do a second round of epoxy just in the big swoopy grain lines if I see they still arent' filled.


You can just do epoxy with excellent results, but I find doing the regular filler first means epoxy is easier to apply and you can put it on reaaaaallllly thin. When your done, you have a level, glass smooth finish that you could just shoot clear coats on top of (but I still apply more sealer just to build a little so it doesnt take as many colour / clear coats).

I'm not sure what excelsior wool is, and yes many people use burlap. I use an old credit card as a spreader so can really press it into the grain.

Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike. I have to try the epoxy sometime. I don't use it enough in my regular work to justify having it around, but I did a spalted top once.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

i used epoxy on that red tele to fill the grain it worked ok but it was a bitch to sand off on the end grain and around the cutaway


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

copperhead said:


> i used epoxy on that red tele to fill the grain it worked ok but it was a bitch to sand off on the end grain and around the cutaway


 
Yup, the first few times I used epoxy I swore I'd never do it again. But I stuck with it until I dialed in the process to a point where it works for me.


----------



## chopthebass (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone - you are all so helpful.


----------

